# Yardman MTD "electric" Shute Control Not Working



## fieldboss (Nov 1, 2013)

My yardman\MTD 1995 Snow blower (8.5 hp) Shute Control Does not work. You are suppose to push the button on the stick and have it move left to right. (I can manually turn the shute left to right, doesn't seem to frozen). This is not happening. I've just acquired the machine so not sure. The manual provided no help. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I got nuthin' field boss, but Welcome To The Forum anyway. Someone will be along before too long with an answer, guaranteed. . In the meantime, pour yourself a cup of coffee and grab a chair. This is a nice place to hang out.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you sure this is an electric chute and not a cable driven chute. Post a model number and this will help us help you. If cable driven it is quite possible that the cable is rusted inside and will not allow movement of the chute. Get us some more info and will can help.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Without specifics, if it's an electric chute motor, it'll have 2 wires. If you unplug it and put a multimeter on the wires, it should read either + or - voltage when you press the switch one way, and the opposite + or - pushing the switch the other way. I've seen posts where people use a Saturn car window motor to replace bad chute motors. 

You can check the bottom of the switch for voltage. There should be 4 wires, a +, a GND, and 2 that go to the motor. If you're getting no voltage at all, there should be a supply wire coming from the engine area somewhere. Remember the engine needs to be running.


----------

